# Antonio Vivaldi daily



## Rami (Sep 10, 2016)

Can I find someone who listens to Antonio Vivaldi every single day, the whole day (even in school) like me, or am I just crazy?:lol:

I am actually not joking.

What is your favorite piece of music?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The 1 Season.
For most people it's the 4 Seasons, but I have Attention Defecit Disorder...


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Rami said:


> Can I find someone who listens to Antonio Vivaldi every single day, the whole day (even in school) like me, or am I just crazy?:lol:


Well there's this guy:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rami said:


> Can I find someone who listens to Antonio Vivaldi every single day, the whole day (even in school) like me, or am I just crazy?:lol:
> 
> I am actually not joking.
> 
> What is your favourite piece of music?


*Easy one*:

​


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Every day I don't listen to Vivaldi is a good day.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> Every day I don't listen to Vivaldi is a good day.


Thanks goodness we don't have to agree on all things .


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Rami said:


> Can I find someone who listens to Antonio Vivaldi every single day, the whole day (even in school) like me, or am I just crazy?:lol:
> 
> I am actually not joking.
> 
> What is your favorite piece of music?


I don't, my listening has gotten much more complicated, but I remember those days when one early music composer would just compel my attention for a long period of time. Vivaldi was one for a while. Maybe those days can come back.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Actually I enjoy Vivaldi and I probably do listen to a lot of his music, if for no other reason than the Internet Radio Station that my wife and I listen to around the house, Radio Venice, does feature his music quite a bit


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Thanks goodness we don't have to agree on all things .


On the hand, I've often thought that Dutch orchestras almost make up for the elm disease. :L-)


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Vivaldi you say? each and every day?

mm...well, now days it's Vivaldi's season for me , every day or not, but it's a season, for sure


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't listen to Vivaldi every day - but I do love Vivaldi. I used to think that out of the Big 3 Baroque Composers, I liked Handel best, then Bach, then Vivaldi, but now it's Vivaldi, Handel and Bach. They're all fab, though.

We went to an out-of-this world Vivaldi concert at Norwich Cathedral last night, with the violin soloist Adrian Chandler of La Serenissima, accompanied by Norwich Baroque, our local baroque ensemble.

The highlight was the Four Seasons - what an amazing work that it, so often sneered at simply because of its popularity, but when performed by a passionate player like Mr Chandler, one can't help realising afresh what a tour de force it is.

However, I also absolutely loved the Concerto per la Solennita di S. Lorenzo, RV 286, which was new to me:





My favourite of Vivaldi's works (so far) is his Stabat Mater,though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2016)

I went through a Baroque phase about 20 years ago when I listened to Vivaldi very frequently, now I can only take him in small, infrequent doses. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

From time to time I'm getting hooked on Judith Triumphans, alternating between Julia Hamari (Vittorio Negri) and Magdalena Kozena, and other interpretations.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Rami said:


> Can I find someone who listens to Antonio Vivaldi every single day, the whole day (even in school) like me, or am I just crazy?:lol:
> 
> I am actually not joking.
> 
> What is your favorite piece of music?


Vivaldi was one of the most original composers in all of history. The three movement concerto format was his and he was so successful at it, that's why he wrote so many. I love his operas most.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I like his vocal works more than his concertos.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bruckner Anton said:


> I like his vocal works more than his concertos.


That's true, however not all his operas for one are not that big a deal.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bruckner Anton said:


> I like his vocal works more than his concertos.


Good point, certainly for his operas.


----------

